# Rome 390 Boss vs Ride vs K2 Company



## louhazosc

I always swore I would never be that guy to ask "What's the best binding?" but after going to 3 stores today and reading all of the reviews on here and everywhere - I spent less time deciding to get my house.

Been riding Burton Cartels and Customs and am sick of the rachet on the toe. I know no one complains about that much but I'm turned off now.

Looked today and really liked the flex on the base plate toe/heel and soft sides of Ride bindings (El Hefe for example). The Astro Glide straps were pretty nice too. After reading though I found a ton of people saying they hated the toe strap which is exactly what I'm trying to get away from - my toe being loose after 100 yards.

Then the K2 Company looked nice. Nice highback & straps.

However, I am really digging what I'm reading here on the Rome 390 Boss but I couldn't find any in a store today to hold and see for myself.

So Flow is out for a lot of reasons, Burton I'm walking away from, Union I really didn't like, and now I'm down to these 3 companies. With the Ride's it would most likely be the Revolts.

I'm an intermediate rider, Gnu 156cm Carbon Credit Board, 32 Lashed Boots size 7.5, 150lbs 5'6", 80% of the time I'll be doing all mountain and every glade I can find. So with the glades there's some level of freestyle but nothing like the park.

I'm favoring Rome unless you guys think very differently. Love to hear what you think.


----------



## ICary

Just a personal experience from me, I own the revolts and used them last season got about 10 days in and the toe strap broke, I got a new one. But I wasn't to thrilled. Also the nuts and bolts seemed to always be coming loose. 

Again, just my personal experience.


----------



## louhazosc

That's huge.
I'm not seeing that happen with 390s or K2.
You got me down to 2. Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Deacon

I don't have a ton of experience, but I got one ride on my new K2 company's last season, and they were amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Nivek

Your aim seems a little off. You say El Hefe then Revolt then Company then 390. You've got a super stiff freeride binding, soft parky binding, Stiff all mountain binding, and an all arounder.

What are they going on and what do you want out of them?


----------



## timmytard

I had apair of el hefes, but sold them before i got to try them.
Really wish I had tried them out, they looked awesome.

I had a pair of 2011 LXs and loved them, traded them for 2013 burton freestyles plus $60.
Hated the freestyles, sold them for $80

Spent half last season trying to find a decent binding.

Ended up buying a Carbon Credit 56 with Ride EXs.
Lower end than most of the other ones I had tried.
They were pretty beat up, but I liked em.

Found a brand new pair of EXs for cheap.

I just bought a Never Summer summit 172 with Ride Revolts for $250.
Mostly to try the Revolts.

Also bought a Salomon Powder Snake 160 with Ride Capos for $275.

Haven't tried the Revolts or Capos yet but Ride seems to be my binder of choice lately



TT


----------



## louhazosc

Nivek said:


> Your aim seems a little off. You say El Hefe then Revolt then Company then 390. You've got a super stiff freeride binding, soft parky binding, Stiff all mountain binding, and an all arounder.
> 
> What are they going on and what do you want out of them?


You question helps a ton. Like my post says, I will be all mountain and bumpy glades almost all the time. Maybe every once in a while I'll go into the park. So if you're going in order I'm still down to the K2 vs 390s. By what you said though I'm liking the idea of the 390s. Thanks for pointing out all those specifics.


----------



## louhazosc

timmytard said:


> I had apair of el hefes, but sold them before i got to try them.
> Really wish I had tried them out, they looked awesome.
> 
> I had a pair of 2011 LXs and loved them, traded them for 2013 burton freestyles plus $60.
> Hated the freestyles, sold them for $80
> 
> Spent half last season trying to find a decent binding.
> 
> Ended up buying a Carbon Credit 56 with Ride EXs.
> Lower end than most of the other ones I had tried.
> They were pretty beat up, but I liked em.
> 
> Found a brand new pair of EXs for cheap.
> 
> I just bought a Never Summer summit 172 with Ride Revolts for $250.
> Mostly to try the Revolts.
> 
> Also bought a Salomon Powder Snake 160 with Ride Capos for $275.
> 
> Haven't tried the Revolts or Capos yet but Ride seems to be my binder of choice lately
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Never summer is a great board. I know this is off topic now but what do you think of the Gnu Carbon Credit. That will be my new board this year. The Gnu Metal Guru was a little over the top for me and all mountain so I'm going for the carbon credit. I'm in eastern MA so where I board most of the time gets icy so I'm really looking forward to the Magne Traction. I did find a Metal Guru on sale today though and the pop of it was great so I'm hoping the carbon will be comparable. Still, I will be all mountain so don't know if I need it but it was nice.


----------



## timmytard

louhazosc said:


> Never summer is a great board. I know this is off topic now but what do you think of the Gnu Carbon Credit. That will be my new board this year. The Gnu Metal Guru was a little over the top for me and all mountain so I'm going for the carbon credit. I'm in eastern MA so where I board most of the time gets icy so I'm really looking forward to the Magne Traction. I did find a Metal Guru on sale today though and the pop of it was great so I'm hoping the carbon will be comparable. Still, I will be all mountain so don't know if I need it but it was nice.


I think it's a great board, the 56 is a little short for my liking. 
So it was my spring park deck, had it been a bit bigger, it might have been my go to deck:dunno:

I have a Skate Banana too & the Carbon Credit crushes it in every way.

The EX's were great for what I wanted to do on the board, if it was bigger like a 62, I'd be taking it into the steep & deep. Then I'd prolly want a stiffer binding

You'll like it, it's pretty hard not too:yahoo:


TT


----------



## 131441

Like the others, I have not tried nor own those other bindings, but I have 390's on my NS Cobra and they were great last season. All Mnt riding MT. Baker, Chrystal and then midwest short icy run hills. I like the amount of adj that can be made. No issues with rachets or straps. My 2c


----------



## NWBoarder

I've only heard good things about the K2 Company's, but I haven't had a chance to strap into a pair. I love my 390 Boss though, and for the style of riding you're talking about, I think they would be a good fit for you too.


----------



## louhazosc

Thanks, you guys have been a huge help.
I was leaning toward the 390 Boss and this cinched it for me. If I don't like em at least I know the K2 are a good second option.

Thanks guys.


----------



## louhazosc

timmytard said:


> I think it's a great board, the 56 is a little short for my liking.
> So it was my spring park deck, had it been a bit bigger, it might have been my go to deck:dunno:
> 
> I have a Skate Banana too & the Carbon Credit crushes it in every way.
> 
> The EX's were great for what I wanted to do on the board, if it was bigger like a 62, I'd be taking it into the steep & deep. Then I'd prolly want a stiffer binding
> 
> You'll like it, it's pretty hard not too:yahoo:
> 
> 
> TT


Yeah, I was wondering that when I saw your board sizes jumped around a lot. That's exactly why I'm going with the 156. I've been riding a 152 for a couple of years so I'm doing exactly like you said so this will be my go to deck.


----------



## blackbeard

louhazosc said:


> Yeah, I was wondering that when I saw your board sizes jumped around a lot. That's exactly why I'm going with the 156. I've been riding a 152 for a couple of years so I'm doing exactly like you said so this will be my go to deck.


Another vote for the K2 Company. It has a unibody construction which makes it feel really solid, but that means you can't move the heel cup. However, you can easily center the boot with the offset bindings that come with the bindings.


----------



## henry06x

I have the 390 boss and Ride Capo. Like them both a lot because of the canted footbed and softer ankle straps. The capo has a torsionally stiffer highback. Rides wedgie foot bed feels softer under foot, but the Romes are still plenty soft. Romes ratchets are definitely better, but I have the first year Capo's and ride supposedly came out with much better ratchets (from what I hear) the fallowing year.

I use the 390 boss mostly because they are set up on my favorite board and the ankle strap feels better.


----------



## henry06x

Okay re-evaluated today. I had not used my Capo's since last year. Definitely would go with the 390 Boss's. The ratchets are rediculasly better and the ankle strap is way more comfortable..


----------



## louhazosc

henry06x said:


> Okay re-evaluated today. I had not used my Capo's since last year. Definitely would go with the 390 Boss's. The ratchets are rediculasly better and the ankle strap is way more comfortable..


Forgot all about this post.
I did go with the 390s and put them on a Gnu carbon credit and I've been out about 4 times now and loving it. Yeah, the ankle strap and ratchets are very super easy and comfortable. 
I just need more snow now - not much of a winter yet in New England.


----------



## Cyfer

Been riding the Rome 390 Boss and the MOB Boss for about a full season now. I like Rome boards and the company is second to none in warranty issues. You need a part just email and two days later you've got parts, for two years! But that being said I can't say I'm totally thrilled with either of them. The MOB was SO much easier to setup. Really just drop on the board and go. Small amount of personal tweaks, straps, high back rotation, canting, and it's all good. The 390's on the other hand were a bit more intensive. Took me about three times up to my local mountain to dial em in. So if you're looking for good to go out of the box and you like Rome go with the MOB Boss. To date on my 390's I've has two broken straps, all the buckles failed, and some cosmetic chipping on the aluminum frame but who really cares about that it's a binding. Rome has replaced every part for free but between the long tweak and dial in time combined with the parts issues I'm so so on these. Honestly if they break down again I'm dropping my five seasons old Union Forces onto my all mountain rig. 

Current setups are:
Lib-Tech TRS 162 with Rome 390 Boss -All Mountain Setup-
Rome Artifact Rocker with Rome MOB Boss -Park Setup-

I know you said you weren't thrilled with Union but I have to say if you're looking for the most hassle free, durable, and setup and forget binding on the market in my opinion is that the Union Force is one of the best. Yes they have their issues and the toe strap is the most common gripe. Really it just takes time to break in and if you set it up right from the start it's minimal break in time. I've had mine for five years and they happen to be on my beater board for a reason, because they can take anything I dish out at em. Good for both all mountain and park riding too. Yes the 390 Boss kill them on tweak ability and comfort due to the canting option. But the Union Force damn near BOMB PROOF. I swear they test these things with a sledge hammer before they released them. I've tried Burton, Rome, Ride, K2, Flow, and Raiden but I still think the Union Force is the better binding, simple in design, durable, set and forget from one board to the next. Mine are five seasons old and aside from cosmetic damage, and that's nothing really it's a binding, they are still fine. Before you cross union off your short list ask some people on here about the Union Force, most will say the same things I have about em. Good luck.


----------



## Deacon

While I am really liking the fit and performance of my company's, I'm not thrilled about the little pieces of plasti-chrome. They all started dulling immediately, and the one on my heelcup is starting to come off completely. Thankfully it's not yet caused my wife to dump me. :laugh:


----------



## blackbeard

The chrome on my Company's is also getting dull. In fact, a lot of the chrome is chipping away completely, like paint usually does on metal. Still functions fine, it just doesn't look pretty.




The Deacon said:


> While I am really liking the fit and performance of my company's, I'm not thrilled about the little pieces of plasti-chrome. They all started dulling immediately, and the one on my heelcup is starting to come off completely. Thankfully it's not yet caused my wife to dump me. :laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder

Damn Cypher, that's quite a bit of bad luck with your 390's. Sounds like you just got a bad set right out of the box. I have about the same amount of time in mine, and they have had none of the problems you mention and have been nothing but phenomenal for me. Good on you for sticking with them through all of that though. I'd have been pissed off about it for sure.


----------



## sj250

Are you guys using the 2013 or 2014 390 Boss? There was a pretty good overhaul on them for 2014. I bought the 2014 model and I can't say enough good about mine, so comfortable, and I love the canting. I'm the only one in our group that isn't complaining about sore legs or calves at the end of the day.


----------



## NWBoarder

I believe we are both riding the 2013 model. I know that I am for sure. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyfer

If it's painted then it's gonna chip and look used sooner it later. Just the way it is, most of my bindings look beaten up.


----------



## Cyfer

NWBoarder said:


> Damn Cypher, that's quite a bit of bad luck with your 390's. Sounds like you just got a bad set right out of the box. I have about the same amount of time in mine, and they have had none of the problems you mention and have been nothing but phenomenal for me. Good on you for sticking with them through all of that though. I'd have been pissed off about it for sure.


Mine are the 2013 and yeah there have been some annoying moments with my 390's if it was for the sheer comfort I'd have dumped them long ago. It's a good binding but all the problems have led me to a love/hate relationship with my 390 Boss. The worst was the second strap breakage; got to the mountain early and for first runs right after a good snowstorm. Then the ankle strap broke first run... lost out on a lot of powder while I was jerry-rigging a strap to fit it from the repair shop. They are still on my TRS but one more problem I think I'm done. Sad part is I like my MOB's and that's what led to me getting the 390...


----------



## ksup3erb

I remember you having problems with these last year. Can't believe you're still using them.


----------



## LightninSVT

Picked up a pair of these online for $150 shipped this season. I'm coming off of 2 pairs of Autos so I'll have to get used to two straps all over again. I'll chime in after I get a chance to ride them.

Jon


----------



## Dago91

Going off some sound advice by NW Boarder (thx again dude) I bought a set of 2013 390 boss bindings.

Type of rider- High Intermediate
Where I ride- Swiss Alps (home mtn Andermatt\Splugen)
Conditions- groomers but mostly POW 
Board 163w NS legacy
205lbs 6'4ht 13US boot

What I like..

-The comfort- by far the most comfortable bindings I have ever strapped on.

-the straps- I have a size 13 boot so its sometimes a choir to clip In not with these puppies. The ankle strap is so comfortable and I also like the auto strap tech that keeps the strap out of my footbed. The toe strap is great it flexes very comfortably around your toe.. it almost feels like it molds around the toe.

-the tech- the ratchets are very good super smooth, the auto strap as I mentioned and the canting is great! I'm 36 and after running on the chanting system my knees never really are sore at the end of the day.

The adjustability- fantastic so many easy fixes if needed. I read on the good ride they didn't like all of the parts on this binding.. honesty I think it is super easy to mount, adjust angle and adjust the canting pieces. And once placed very sturdy construction.

What I don't like...

-The forward lean adjustor sucks! It some times just turns and unlocks (I believe that they fixed this in the 2014 model)

- The paint has chipped in only 10 days of riding (common Rome seriously)

-The binding itself is heavy.. (I think 2014 addressed this issue as well)

Overall I am very happy with the 390 boss bindings.. Rome seems to get better every year and I am sold!

Hope this helps.


----------



## DiggerXJ

Been riding my 2013 390s and can't say enough good things about them so far. My only complaint, and it's a small one, is the toe strap release on my left binding gets stuck a lot and becomes a pain to unstrap a couple times a day. Other than that they're awesome


----------



## woopadydoo

DiggerXJ said:


> Been riding my 2013 390s and can't say enough good things about them so far. My only complaint, and it's a small one, is the toe strap release on my left binding gets stuck a lot and becomes a pain to unstrap a couple times a day. Other than that they're awesome


Same prob with the toe strap being a pain to release. My workaround is slightly pull the ratchet then the release gives. Super comfy bindings! Only big issue is I just broke my highback by stepping on it, I think. Always put it down for the lift, got up top and then noticed it snapped at one of the bolts. Still waiting on Rome to respond to my claim.

**update, just got my replacement via courier. Rome moved really fast after I noticed the status of my claim being set to "no rush" and changed it up. Top notch service!!


----------



## SnowOwl

I've got bosses and a pair of k2s. +1 for romes, been rockin me for a couple seasons. I fucking hate the cheap plastic feel of the k2s


----------



## Justman1020

I ride a carbon credit with 390 bindings, and I love the set up.


----------



## sdm74

Dago91 said:


> What I don't like...
> 
> -The forward lean adjustor sucks! It some times just turns and unlocks (I believe that they fixed this in the 2014 model)
> 
> .


i got this info from another post.

once you find the spot you like you can tighten adjuster with Allen wrench and it will not move


----------



## Dago91

sdm74 said:


> i got this info from another post.
> 
> once you find the spot you like you can tighten adjuster with Allen wrench and it will not move


Yeah I read that as well.. trust me it does not matter even if its tightened down it still turns and unlocks.


----------



## DiggerXJ

Had 2 long days on my 390 bindings this weekend and with about 4hrs left on Sunday my toe ratchet decided to stop working. I had to hold the lock down as I tightened or else it wouldn't grab the ratchet. It worked intermittently after that so I dunno. I'm gonna look at it later today to see what was happening, then give em a call to maybe get a backup part just in case


----------



## redlude97

DiggerXJ said:


> Had 2 long days on my 390 bindings this weekend and with about 4hrs left on Sunday my toe ratchet decided to stop working. I had to hold the lock down as I tightened or else it wouldn't grab the ratchet. It worked intermittently after that so I dunno. I'm gonna look at it later today to see what was happening, then give em a call to maybe get a backup part just in case


Check the retaining spring, its what broke on 2 of my 390 ratchets. Its pretty thin metal is prone to breaking


----------



## Cyfer

DiggerXJ said:


> Had 2 long days on my 390 bindings this weekend and with about 4hrs left on Sunday my toe ratchet decided to stop working. I had to hold the lock down as I tightened or else it wouldn't grab the ratchet. It worked intermittently after that so I dunno. I'm gonna look at it later today to see what was happening, then give em a call to maybe get a backup part just in case


Happened to me recently and got a hold of Rome and they replaced every ratchet on my bindings. But this turned out to be the last straw on these bindings. I no longer use them in my TRS and have replaced them with my never an issue Union Force Team's. My 390's are now on my Artifact Rocker and they seem to be better there than my TRS. 

Call or email Rome and replace all the ratchets it's worth it.


----------



## Cyfer

Dago91 said:


> Yeah I read that as well.. trust me it does not matter even if its tightened down it still turns and unlocks.


A little Plumbers Thread Tape on the threads of the screws. Set it and use that when you tighten the Allen Bolt. Did that last season and it's NEVER moved since


----------



## Dago91

Cool man thx I will try that!


----------

